# Disturbing...



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

http://metronews.ca/news/halifax/10...sly-attatcked-and-killed-in-nova-scotia-town/
It is safe to say if it had happened in my driveway, I would be digging the guys grave right now...


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I would have gone after the man if I saw something like that. This kind of stuff makes me physically ill and afraid to go outside. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

What a jackwagon, he must be mentally ill or something....who does that kind of crap?!!! That guy should watch out there are cameras EVERYWHERE in this day and age! We always kept our cats inside, just safer there.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd like to pick that guy up and slam him into a driveway. 

When I was delivering pizza, there was a guy who picked up his cat by the tail and threw it into the yard because it was trying to go inside. I almost threw up and punched him, but I was working. Several weeks later I had to go there again, and saw the cat. It no longer had a tail. As the owner of three cats, this kind of thing makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

In the news I heard of a man who shook a terrified cat out of a tree, straight into his dogs mouth. When the dog was taken away, it sicked out the poor cats collar, on it was a tag with her name and address. A beloved pet, a companion, a friend, cruelly destroyed for the fun. This is also why I'm against live feeding, I understand the snake has to eat, but the poor defenceless creature is terrified beyond measure, struggling, without a clue in the world what is going on. The other day a feeding video popped up in my what to watch on YouTube, with regret, I watched it. It was kicking and s*** itself. One commenter then said 'stupid disease spredder got what he deserved, should have shoved the poo down its throat as it tried to breathe ha ha ha!'. Sometimes I just want to do the same to them.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Snakes and the such are the most useless creatures (along with most humans) on the planet. If it came to allowing a rodent to live or feed the snake....well my choice is obvious.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Dusty, While I agree live feeding is uncalled for in most instances, some snakes will not eat f/t so the owner really has no choice. There are some very nice snake owner on this Earth who adore their pets, would you like them saying rodents are the most useless creatures on the face of the earth? There are some snake owners who love their pets just as much as you love your rats on this very board!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Coldblooded mindless creatures are snakes. Can't stand them (along wioth most humans


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

SneakyLord said:


> In the news I heard of a man who shook a terrified cat out of a tree, straight into his dogs mouth. When the dog was taken away, it sicked out the poor cats collar, on it was a tag with her name and address. A beloved pet, a companion, a friend, cruelly destroyed for the fun. This is also why I'm against live feeding, I understand the snake has to eat, but the poor defenceless creature is terrified beyond measure, struggling, without a clue in the world what is going on. The other day a feeding video popped up in my what to watch on YouTube, with regret, I watched it. It was kicking and s*** itself. One commenter then said 'stupid disease spredder got what he deserved, should have shoved the poo down its throat as it tried to breathe ha ha ha!'. Sometimes I just want to do the same to them.


No doubt teenage boys, who are the ones with the biggest mouths behind the safety of a keyboard. They are also the ones (in my experience) who go screaming like little girl when the see a mouse or rat in real life. Fear brings on such stupid comments on youtube, fear and no compassion.....a scary combination.  live feeding, if the snake will take frozen/thawed is cruel and IMO evil.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> Coldblooded mindless creatures are snakes. Can't stand them (along wioth most humans


Snakes facinate me, but I understand why people are afraid of them. I love watching garter snakes by the wall, just minding their own business, love watching shows about snake in the wild, they have some awesome snakes in Australia! I could never own one though due to the feeding issue, rodents win out in the "I love you more" catagory. True, snakes are not smart like our rodent friends but I try to find the good in every creature on Earth (havn't found any good in fleas, ticks or mosquitos yet though). Humans arn't all bad IMO, I've met some genuinely nice ones as of late.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I've owned a snake. She was awesome, I used to wear her out as a necklace. We kept her on frozen. Our understanding was that as long as we never showed her anything live, she would keep taking frozen. She died several months ago from a fungal infection, but she was a good pet. Given the opportunity, I would totally get another snake, and feed it frozen. 

I love all animals, and think all animals need to eat. While humans have a choice, most animals don't. I've heard cases where vegetarians and vegans were feeding dogs and cats a vegan diet, and the animals got really sick because the owners weren't giving them the protein that they needed, since in the wild, they eat meat. (I'm not saying they can't be vegan, just that they need high protein). We even have issues here where we need to find the rats a diet that has the protein that they would get in the wild, since rats can eat small animals like mice and fish. It's not the snake's fault that it's natural diet is rodents and that humans have not come up with a good alternative like we have for other pets like cats, dogs, and rats. Imagine if there was no dry or wet cat food and the only way to feed a cat was to get it a mouse. Would you hate the cat?


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Aeyna said:


> I've owned a snake. She was awesome, I used to wear her out as a necklace. We kept her on frozen. Our understanding was that as long as we never showed her anything live, she would keep taking frozen. She died several months ago from a fungal infection, but she was a good pet. Given the opportunity, I would totally get another snake, and feed it frozen. I love all animals, and think all animals need to eat. While humans have a choice, most animals don't. I've heard cases where vegetarians and vegans were feeding dogs and cats a vegan diet, and the animals got really sick because the owners weren't giving them the protein that they needed, since in the wild, they eat meat. (I'm not saying they can't be vegan, just that they need high protein). We even have issues here where we need to find the rats a diet that has the protein that they would get in the wild, since rats can eat small animals like mice and fish. It's not the snake's fault that it's natural diet is rodents and that humans have not come up with a good alternative like we have for other pets like cats, dogs, and rats. Imagine if there was no dry or wet cat food and the only way to feed a cat was to get it a mouse. Would you hate the cat?


EXACTLY!! Feeding frozen is exactly like us walking into a grocery store and buying a frozen chicken. Unless you are a vegan or vegetarian you think of this dead animal who, lets face it, was cute when she was alive but now is thought of as food for you. I adore chickens but I still eat them. I wish someone Would invent snake chow, I would buy a baby corn snake the very next day!


----------



## SneakyLord (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm kind of split with my opinion snakes, on one hand I think they are beautiful and mystifying, but on the other I don't really think they should be just a normal pet you can get easily. Let's face it, they are wild animals, dogs are domesticated wolves, cats I don't really know much about the roots but most if not all are domesticated and rats are obviously fancy rats. They are domesticated and so are other animals, but there's no such thing as a domesticated snake species. Animals like this you can't provide a proper environment for. Just my opinion, so until a domesticated snake species comes out, I won't be getting or supporting the ownership of snakes.


----------

